# New Traser H3 6504 Dive Watch



## Franck

*how much out of 10 aesthetically*​
10314.29%914.76%814.76%729.52%629.52%5523.81%429.52%314.76%2314.29%114.76%


----------



## Franck

*what does everyone think of the new 6504 diver in orange? - i am particularly smitten*







i know it is relatively basic functionally but it looks great!

new traser h3 diver

p.s how do you upload photographs to this forum please


----------



## pg tips

picture won't work for me Frank

Welcome to







btw.

to post pictures see the instructions in the photography forum pinned at the top.


----------



## odklizec

Try this link.


----------



## pg tips

Ah that one works.

They just look as if the dial is too small / bezel too wide to me.

And Â£200 for a qtz, I know they have them fancy vial lights but how often do you actually need to see the time in the dark?


----------



## ESL

Hi Franck,

It looks a nice watch. I had a navigator like that and enjoyed it. Whatever floats your boat mate - if you like it, go for it.

Welcome to the madhouse, by the way.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Not really my cup of fair trade, but I`ve seen a lot worse ( and no I`m not talking about *That * watch







) and as they say each to his own









Welcome to the forum Franck, any details of your watches that you`d like to share


----------



## JoT

H3/Traser and Luminox are good watches and soemthing a bit different from the norm. I quite like the orange dial version as an option.

My favourite in this style is the Luminox Stealth .... I will get round to it one day


----------



## Franck

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Not really my cup of fair trade, but I`ve seen a lot worse ( and no I`m not talking about *That * watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and as they say each to his own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum Franck, any details of your watches that you`d like to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I am a beginner really and i am probably out of my depth here - i am a fan of modern military watches and have a few models. My favourite is my Luminox Automatic Mechanical 1600 Series and my least favourite is a cheap MWC i bought a couple of years ago.

I joined the site as an education and to see if anyone can recommend any other watches/brands in this genre and if there are any other more 'classic' watches that you can tempt me with p.s. my top end limit is Â£500


----------



## JoT

Franck said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really my cup of fair trade, but I`ve seen a lot worse ( and no I`m not talking about *That * watchÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â ) and as they say each to his ownÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum Franck, any details of your watches that you`d like to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I am a beginner really and i am probably out of my depth here - i am a fan of modern military watches and have a few models. My favourite is my Luminox Automatic Mechanical 1600 Series and my least favourite is a cheap MWC i bought a couple of years ago.
> 
> I joined the site as an education and to see if anyone can recommend any other watches/brands in this genre and if there are any other more 'classic' watches that you can tempt me with p.s. my top end limit is Â£500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Franck I can highly recommend the CWC Royal Navy diver ... current issue to the British Royal Navy. It has a quartz movement and fixed bars.

Here's mine:










They are about Â£250 as I recall; there is also a black PVD version with day and date, current issue to the Special Boat Service.

I can't post a commercial link on here, but if you are interested I will point you in the right direction. Incidentally beware of all the lookalikes (such as MWC and others) flooding the market .... this is the original!


----------



## Franck

Franck I can highly recommend the CWC Royal Navy diver ... current issue to the British Royal Navy. It has a quartz movement and fixed bars.

Here's mine:










They are about Â£250 as I recall; there is also a black PVD version with day and date, current issue to the Special Boat Service.

I can't post a commercial link on here, but if you are interested I will point you in the right direction. Incidentally beware of all the lookalikes (such as MWC and others) flooding the market .... this is the original!



←
​
Could you recommend anywhere i could get a CWC?

I do most of my shopping online, so if you could recommend a site that would be great.

Cheers


----------



## andy100

It's pretty nice. I prefer the black faced one's myself but for it's purpose if you're actually going to dive with it or just like more sporty-type watches, I think it's a nice addition to the Traser range.

I've been looking at Traser's for a while. I really like the idea of the Tritium vials but I think that the watches for what they are being quartz are over-priced, especially for the metal strap versions which is what I prefer. I suppose you're paying for the 'technology', but at the price I'd be more tempted if they at least had a 10-year battery lithium in them.

My other gripe is that it's very hard to find accurate info on the range, especially as they all look quite similar. I've even seen a lot of conflicting info over whether the crown's on them are push or screw in.

Personally, if I could find a metal strapped P6502 or P6506 Titanium for Â£100 or under I'd snap it up, but they're few and far between even on ebay (and I'm always dubious of the 'guarantees' offered if buying through there).

If you see my post over in the Japanese watches forum, I've settled on a Seiko (either the Kinetic SKA293 or a Black Monster)...seems like if you shop around you can get a better bargain and the watch is worth more retail price! I suspect that for most needs the Lumibrite of Seiko's will be more than acceptable.

Just my random thoughts









Andy


----------



## Running_man

Hello,

First impressions, I'm not keen on it personally but I was exactly the same about the Seiko Black Monster and now own one.

The circumference just seems too big for my liking.

Andrew.


----------



## MIKE

Hi Franck,

Never seen a Traser in the flesh but this military issue Marathon with the "Traser" light technology is one of my favourites despite being a quartz







Just waiting for it's bracelet to arrive.

Olly's picture










Mike


----------



## MIKE

Here's three more U.S. military Marathon's with "traser" technology


















Mike


----------



## andy100

For some reason I don't find the Marathon's quite as nice as the Traser's. Maybe it's because the Traser or Luminox looks like you could hit it with a hammer and it'd be unscathed!

How do Luminox watches compair to Traser's by the way? I know that they're supposed to be the same but I've read that the Luminox's are built in a different factory from Trasers and there certainly seems to be a lot more reviews (good and bad) on the 'net for Luminox's.

A question for Roy as well: are you ever going to start selling Traser's again on your site?

I think I've pretty much got my mind set on a Seiko Black Monster now, but there's something still very appealing about the black dial of the trasers coupled with the steel bracelet.

Damn, need to shake off this burgeoning watch obsession, or win the Lottery so I can afford a Seiko AND a Traser!









Cheers,

Andy


----------



## MIKE

andy100 said:


> For some reason I don't find the Marathon's quite as nice as the Traser's. Maybe it's because the Traser or Luminox looks like you could hit it with a hammer and it'd be unscathed!


 I find the Marathon's more "intresting" because they are actual military watches but each to their own









Don't know about a hammer, I think a TSAR could survive a road roller


















Mike


----------



## Guest

As it happens I have an "original" H3 and a Luminox "Stealth" which are excellent watches. I live the idea of this one's BLUE vials - I'm seriously thinking about buying one!


----------



## threean2

andy100 said:


> For some reason I don't find the Marathon's quite as nice as the Traser's. Maybe it's because the Traser or Luminox looks like you could hit it with a hammer and it'd be unscathed!
> 
> How do Luminox watches compair to Traser's by the way? I know that they're supposed to be the same but I've read that the Luminox's are built in a different factory from Trasers and there certainly seems to be a lot more reviews (good and bad) on the 'net for Luminox's.
> 
> A question for Roy as well: are you ever going to start selling Traser's again on your site?
> 
> I think I've pretty much got my mind set on a Seiko Black Monster now, but there's something still very appealing about the black dial of the trasers coupled with the steel bracelet.
> 
> Damn, need to shake off this burgeoning watch obsession, or win the Lottery so I can afford a Seiko AND a Traser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Luminox watches are distributed by Richard Barry Marketing Group. They get the borosilicate glass capsules from MB Microtec. I forget the name of the inventor but MB Mictotec was given the contract to manufacture the vials. The first one that I purchased in 83 says MB Mictotec on the dial. It came on a velcro band with a additional piece of velcro to cover the dial so the bright light wouldn't give away a soldiers position. In 84 I purchased another one and it has Traser printed on the dial and MB Microtec on the back. I think that Traser is MB Microtec's trade name. I have these over 23 years and they still glow. Not quite as bright as a newer Luminox but it still glows. The batteries are for the watch movement and last about 2 years. I've got a few Luminox...some of the newer ones have saphire glass instead of mineral. Some models are still made out of a resin along with Stainless ones and even Titanium.These are great watches...Once the sun goes down you won't find anything else on my wrist!


----------



## Nalu

While I'm glad to see Traser branching out and adding some variations to their line, this kind of pseudo-science bothers me to no end:

"_It is the only divers watch to be equipped with mb-microtecs gaseous tritium light sources (GTLS) in a blue colour. Under water, due to refraction the colour blue is the only (last) colour still visible beyond a certain depth, thus the P 6504 guarantees the diver access to vital information at a depth where other watches fail to perform._ "

I've got an LE "Unterwasser" H3 with an orange dial and the orange is, well, not as orange as you'd like to see on an orange diver. Not sure else how to explain it, but the orange is kind of...dull. But maybe this isn't the same orange as used in that version.

H3 do make a very good watch however. They are great beaters/field watches, with my only caveat as a field watch being that in these days of every bad guy having NVDs, an H3 could be spotted from a very long distance on a dark night.


----------



## Amberlodge1

Franck said:


> *what does everyone think of the new 6504 diver in orange? - i am particularly smitten*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know it is relatively basic functionally but it looks great!
> 
> new traser h3 diver
> 
> p.s how do you upload photographs to this forum please


*I like this watch but am so annoyed that there is no Traser watch with a larger face diameter*

than 31mm..... I like a man's size 44mm or larger.

Paul


----------



## thunderbolt

I think that the dial is too small for the watch and as a result it doesn't look quite right. Personally I would go for a CWC or a Seiko diver.


----------



## thunderbolt

potz said:


> Ho, ho this thread has been going since Dec 16 2005, 08:48 PM ...


Never noticed that!


----------



## peter

I've got seven Traser/ Luminox pieces. Got my first one from Roy. I can honestly state that nothing but nothing can beat them for luminosity during the hours of darkness. Depending on what you want to spend gets you the quality that can rival any other watch manufacturer. Steel, 200m, screw down crown, sapphire etc., for example(by the way, the Luminox navy Seal is a great watch and one that doesn't need a screw down crown to give you 200metres. Light as anything too)

The daddy of them all for brightness though iand that cannot be beaten is the Luminox Quadrum. It's as big as a pie dish and whoa! You have NEVER EVER seen anything that can equate to this monster! use it as a watch, use it as a torch! Doesn't matter, it just beats all comers









Hope this is of help to at least some







one

Peter


----------

